# An hour and a half of amazing background music for you today...



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 15, 2015)

*Albert King & Stevie Ray Vaughan - Blues Jam Session*
-- Enjoy --


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 26, 2015)

Bumping this if you have not taken the time to watch. I did for a second time tonight - outside campfire, cigar, beverages, and good company. What an amazing talent he was.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 27, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Bumping this if you have not taken the time to watch. I did for a second time tonight - outside campfire, cigar, beverages, and good company. What an amazing talent he was.




He was really just really getting his Jazz on when he was taken from us in the plane crash...  I'm just glad I got to see him in the early years at the New Bluebird Café in the Como section of Fort Worth  ...  Edgar and Johnny, Steve Miller, the Original Juke Jumpers, the original Fabulous Thunderbirds, Robert Ealey (his place, actually) and a new band, with Jimmy's little brother... Double Trouble....
$3 cover , and a 2 drink minimum... beers were expensive for the time... $2 each...   and Robert Ealey got up before it started and said "If you came her for Rock and Roll, leave now...  this is a blues club, we're playing blues...  best show ever...


----------



## Totentanz (Sep 6, 2015)

It's a slightly different variety, but on the subject of amazing talent collected on the same stage:






I was fortunate to see this group twice in concert before Dave passed, both around the same timeframe as the video (2003 and 2004, if my memory serves).  Men half their age would have trouble keeping up with them.  It gives me goosebumps just thinking back to it - the sheer talent and the beauty of the music.


----------



## Etype (Sep 6, 2015)

I was really hoping for the new Taylor Swift album.


----------



## Lefty375 (Sep 6, 2015)

Etype said:


> I was really hoping for the new Taylor Swift album.



I love you


----------

